# Want/Need List



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Something that Glenn mentioned in the Knock Box thread was the concept of Want and Need. If you hang around on this forum then I imagine your lists are going to be quite long.

So to start off this thread I would like to describe my Coffee Wants & Needs. I reserve the right to update my lists if anything good appears on yours







.

*Need*


Freshly roasted quality coffee beans - A regular comodity and I am always looking for new beans to try

*Want*


Dual Boiler Espresso machine - It's difficult trying to keep the upgraditous beast away

A new steam wand - My current one is okay but I would like a better one - if I could raise a purchase order









A nice set of cups - I would love some cups to add to the experience but my wife is very clumsy and most of our crockery is chipped. Yes I could try and guarantee I washed them each time, but that would never happen







.

A portable coffee maker for work - I have a french press, but may consider something different if the result was better.

Milk frother - I am a sucker for lattes and it would be great if I could get somewhere close when at work

Mazzer Super Jolly - I don't need one at the moment but onwards and upwards


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep an eye out in the next week for a review of a machine that might just do what you're looking for....

Great idea for a thread. Hope to see others as well


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, good thread idea...

NEED:

- I need some form of mains water filtration / softening so that I can plumb my machine in...

WANT (where do I start?):

- Some good solid, thick espresso cups - I have pretty ones right now, but they're cylindrical rather than small bowls and 'just all wrong'...

- Ditto for cappuccino cups - I have some good bowls but they're thinner than I'd prefer.

- A nice stainless steel tray for my Super Jolly (at something less than the £60 that they seem to be new!) - to stop MrsShades complaining about coffee grounds on the work surface.

Will keep thinking and may edit this later... ;-)

Shades


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm liking this thread...

Need List

Definitely coffee beans and my favourite are from Costa. I do, however, buy on line from time to time.

New cups - I'm swaying towards the ACF cappuccino cups on CoffeeHit

Want List

This list is going to change on an ongoing basis!

In no particular order

- a new machine. Either a Rancilio Silvia or a machine with a PID as standard.

- a base for the new machine and my grinder

- Alex Duetto (or something similar) - if I'm lucky


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I would Like:

-Iberital MC2

-La Pavoti (in my shop and mine if I want but its a meter long and my girlfrind would kill me lol)

-more cravendale milk (best milk ever for latte's)

I sorted the best espresso cups ever today!! Revol Bombay Expresso cup and plate/saucer


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just put pics of the new cups on my profile, I've looked for these everywhere online but can't find them..their Pages catering stock, we just bought them out and I have to go through over a 100 pallets of their original stock to see what we can sell and I get first dibs lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

> I sorted the best espresso cups ever today!! Revol Bombay Expresso cup and plate/saucer


Are they comfortable to drink from?

They certainly look different, but is it style over substance?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Monkey_Boy said:


> -more cravendale milk (best milk ever for latte's)


What's so special about Cravendale Milk?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a latte made with it by a friend and it was superb.....been running his cafe for over 20 years now and swears by it.......and the cups fit so good with the forefinger under the little handle.....their around £60 for 4(didn't pay that) and made to such a high standard.......


----------

